# Tiffany's Papoose



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

So, I recently got a papoose to carry Tiffany in. Some people make fun of it, but I love it. :HistericalSmiley: It has a clip for her harness so that she can't fall or jump out, and she can stick her head out of the top. Plus it's really comfortable to carry her in it. Tiffany is the ultimate lazy bum, and she loves being carried everywhere. Anyway, here are a couple pictures.


















(I kind of look like the Statue of Liberty here, I don't know)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled Maltese yearning to breathe easier because mommy's carrying you." Yup, Miss Liberty


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the papoose! We have one too. I used to carry Alvin around in it all the time:









Now, Dusty and Jasper hitch a ride together:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have that Outward Hound carrier too! Obi loves being carried around in it! I use it primarily for outdoor hiking, etc...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to get one for "new puppy" got to keep him safe!!!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Liz has that same carrier too. I get laughed at by my family too, but I don't care!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

want!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Cute! Who cares what people think, right?  As long as our babes are happy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been thinking of getting one too,Rylee just love to be on my lap while I work....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that looks cosy and you have you have your hands free


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

We have so many papoose pups here! LuvMyBoys, your little guys look so cute!

Thanks for looking, everyone. :chili:


----------

